# Need Some Help



## MItroll (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello

I'm new to the forum but i have a problem

My brothers muzzleloader has the plastic sabot stuck inside the barrel

we were able to pull the actual bullet out but the puller just stripped out the plastic jacket

we've tried powder in the nipple but the old powder refuses to ignite

any help would be greatly appreciated (only a few days left)


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

*MItroll *

I am making a couple of assumptions...

1. This must be a side hammer - as if it were a inline you would just pull the breech plug and push everything out that way...

2. You must have a bulet/ball puller for your ram rod as you were able to pull the bullet from the sabot...

So my suggestion is put the bullet puller back on the rod - push it back down the bore forcing the sabot back onto the powder. Then with a heavy downward pressure on the rod begin to screw the puller into the sabot - it might take several turns to get it started - once you have screwed into the sabot then pull the sabot and flush the powder charge.

Of course if you had a CO2 discarger you could just blow it all out...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sabotloader said:


> *MItroll *
> 
> I am making a couple of assumptions...
> 
> ...


What he said.

Ill also add, seeings how the charge is obviously not wanting to ignite, to either unscrew the nipple (or ventliner) and try to perhaps pack some fresh powder in there. Re-seat the sabot, and try to fire it out. It doesnt take much powder to get that stuff out.

If that still doesnt work, Id do what sabotloader said. Just to be sure as to not strip the ball puller out of the sabot (making removal even harder), id spray the bore down with some good penetrating oil/lube to reduce some of the friction. If the bore is fouled, id clean it first before pulling, that fouling will add alot of resistance.


----------

